# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  *****سوال در مورد مداد آزمون****/

## asas

*سلام
**بچه ها کسی میدونه مداد آزمون رو از چه سایتی میشه تهیه کرد؟اکثر سایتها زده ناموجود*

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

کاربرد زیادی داره واقعا؟

----------


## mehdi.m

> *سلام
> **بچه ها کسی میدونه مداد آزمون رو از چه سایتی میشه تهیه کرد؟اکثر سایتها زده ناموجود*


ی مدت گاج میزد.خیلی چیز مفیدیه.ولی من بشخصه خیلی وقته ندیدم

----------


## aCe

> *سلام
> **بچه ها کسی میدونه مداد آزمون رو از چه سایتی میشه تهیه کرد؟اکثر سایتها زده ناموجود*


مداد واقعا؟  :Yahoo (110):  من با خودکار میرفتم !  :Y (735):

----------


## erfancrepsley

جمع کن این سوسول بازی هارو !!!

----------


## Amin ZD

سوسول بازیه یه جورایی
اگه سطح میز کامل صاف نباشه جواب نمیده
تو لوازم التحریری ها و کتابفروشیا هست

----------


## Hossein.A

واقعا الان تنها نگرانی باید مداد گاج باشه ؟!
یعنی در این حد واقعا به همه چی مسلط هستین که نگران کم اوردن وقت هستین !؟
دمتون گرم....

----------


## farshad7

بابا بیخیال :Yahoo (4): 

رنگ پاک کنتم انتخاب کن خیلی تاثیر گذاره

----------


## aCe

> بابا بیخیال
> 
> رنگ پاک کنتم انتخاب کن خیلی تاثیر گذاره


میگوم بیا سطح صندلی و زمین زیر پاش رو هم قبل کنکور چک کنیم تراز باشه !!!  :Y (664):

----------


## NOT NOW

مداد آزمون TICK MAG گاج
 109 تا موجود داره

این تاپیک هم توصیه میشه :
مداد آزمون گاج tick mag

درضمن : من اون سایت رو نمیشناسم مسئولیت خرید با خودتون  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## a--ali--a

درس رو خوب بلد باش مداد هم خوب بلده پر کنه!!

----------


## fantom

من تا الان نمیدونستم مداد ازمون چجوریه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## کتی ملیح

لوازم تحریریا هم دارن احتیاج به سفارش اینترنتی نیس!

بعدشم اینکه شما اگر میخوای روون جواب بدی میتونی یه مداد طراحی بخری،نوکش رو هم نتراشی!نوکش پهن باشه.همون کافیه. دیگه مداد آزمون خیلی مسخرست! شما بخون،حواستم جمع کن،هیچ مشکلی تو رتبه شدن و تست زدن نمیتونه تاثیر بذاره.

----------


## کتی ملیح

اینم تاپیک مشابه شاید بدردت بخوره:

مداد آزمون گاج tick mag

----------


## Ali.N

> *سلام
> **بچه ها کسی میدونه مداد آزمون رو از چه سایتی میشه تهیه کرد؟اکثر سایتها زده ناموجود*


1)لارم نیست
2)لوازم تحریرا
3)گاج

----------


## rezagmi

> *سلام
> **بچه ها کسی میدونه مداد آزمون رو از چه سایتی میشه تهیه کرد؟اکثر سایتها زده ناموجود*


دغدغه تو همینه؟ :Yahoo (35): 
کتابفروشی ها و لوازم تحریری ها دارن
ی مداد طراحی با نوک نتراشیده بهتر کار میکنه تا این :Yahoo (101):

----------


## aCe

> *سلام
> **بچه ها کسی میدونه مداد آزمون رو از چه سایتی میشه تهیه کرد؟اکثر سایتها زده ناموجود*


راستی یادم رفت بگم دادا اساسی بعد کنکور حتما کارنامه کنکورت رو بزار ببینمش میخوام ببینم قلم چقد تاثیر مستقیم داره  :Y (494): 
اگه هم حالا نتونستی بزاری حتما پیام خصوصی برام بزارش  :Y (554):

----------


## Aveni

آقا الان دوران جمع بندیه. واسه جمع بندی مداد و تراش و پاک کن چه منابعی رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟ با ذکر دلیل و رسم شکل توضیح دهید لطفا.

----------


## NOT NOW

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aveni


آقا الان دوران جمع بندیه. واسه جمع بندی مداد و تراش و پاک کن چه منابعی رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟ با ذکر دلیل و رسم شکل توضیح دهید لطفا.


من مداد های استدلر یا فابر کاستل یا کنکو "کاناداییش" رو پیشنهاد میدم.
 




تازه استدلر یه مزیت دیگه هم داره :

 میتونی جای خالی ها رو دورنگ پر کنی 

در مورد پاک کن هم پلیکان تاپ تاپ هستش

 کلا موارد پرینت شده توی پاسخ نامه هم پاک میکنه 
*

----------


## Milad98

*مداد های طراحی خوبن
امتحان کن.*

----------


## edris.sanandaj

یه مداد b6 بگیر،همون مداد طراحیه
فوق العاده س،مداد گاج زیاد جالب نیست،من دارم ولی اون نرمی و خوش دستی b6 رو نداره،ضمنا این b6 نوکش پهنه،خیلی سریع میتونی گزینه هارو پرکنی

----------


## aCe

> *
> 
> من مداد های استدلر یا فابر کاستل یا کنکو "کاناداییش" رو پیشنهاد میدم.
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تازه استدلر یه مزیت دیگه هم داره :
> ...


وای وای وای این پاکن ـا همه چی رو جمع میکنن داشتم 7-8 سال پیش یکی ازم سگ خورش کرد :Y (735): 
عاغا بهترین پیشنهاد همیناس. مزیت پاسخ با دو رنگ متفاوت !!! و پاکن همچیز پاکن !!!  :Y (746):

----------


## asas

> یه مداد b6 بگیر،همون مداد طراحیه
> فوق العاده س،مداد گاج زیاد جالب نیست،من دارم ولی اون نرمی و خوش دستی b6 رو نداره،ضمنا این b6 نوکش پهنه،خیلی سریع میتونی گزینه هارو پرکنی


مداد های نرم یا همون b برای تست زنی مشکل نداره؟ اخه توصیه سنجش استفاده از hb هستش

----------


## sahar95

> کاربرد زیادی داره واقعا؟




والااااااااااااااااااا؟؟

----------


## Mr.BamBam

من عاشق دغدغه های شما کنکوریام  :Yahoo (77): 
امیدوارم سال کنکور برای من چنین چیزایی مسعله نباشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hellion

وقتی یه آدم اوسکول رو میبینین یکم بگردین مطمئن باشین آدم اوسکول تر پیدا میشه که بهش امیدوار میشین ... البته بعضیا هم به تکامل رسیدن که نمونش رو داریم میبینیم

----------


## Ali__S

خدایا!!!!:troll (16):

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> *سلام
> **بچه ها کسی میدونه مداد آزمون رو از چه سایتی میشه تهیه کرد؟اکثر سایتها زده ناموجود*



*ککا خیلی تو حاشیه ای...یه زمانی مونم تو ای چیزا گیر کرده بودم...مداد و کتاب و دفتر و....خخخخ(به اون وقتای خودم می خندم)......چه فرقی میکنه با مداد آزمون باشه یا نه؟ول کن ای چیزارو ... اینا همش حاشین...هرکدومش که راحت بودی بگیر بزن...یا اتود بگیر یا معمولیا(HB) یا نهاییتا مداد طراحی(B6)*

----------


## nacli

یه مشت جو گیر مسخره اومدن هی مسخره کردن! خو الاغ!!! اگه واسه تو وقت مهم نیست، واسه ما مهمه. واقعا دنبال یه راه واسه صرفه جویی در وقت اسمش حاشیه ست؟؟

----------


## Nima77

مداد آزمون واسه من صرفه جویی ک نیست وقت گیر هم هست
این یه چیزیه ک به سلیقه فرد بستگی داره.
دوستام همه مداد آزمون خوششون میاد ولی من نمیتونم درکش کنم
کاملا بستگی به سلیقه فرد داره

----------


## afshar

سلام 

از 6 شعبه فعال گاج در تهران و کرج میشه تهیه کرد 
اگر هم نبود جایگزینش بچه ها اتود 2 میلی متر گرفتند و نوکش هم مثل مدار آزمون هم راحت نمی شکنه 

البته باید حتما ازش استفاده کنی و عادت کنی 
 منطقی اینه که برای محاسبات کنکور از اتود 0.5 استفاده بشه که هم نازک و هم کمرنگ می نویسه و برای محاسبات که جای کم بگیره و اثر کمی بذاره خوبه و گزینه ها پاسخبرگ با مداد b1 پر کنند

----------

